# Грыжа диска L5-S1 с секвестрацией



## Zоya26 (4 Июн 2018)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые доктора! Нуждаюсь в Вашем совете.
Мне 56 лет, на протяжении 3-х лет периодически беспокоили боли в пояснице справа, которые удавалось снимать курсом диклофенака. Делала МРТ 2015 г. 



 В декабре 2017 года случился приступ боли в пояснице справа. Невропатолог поставила диагноз: вертеброгенная люмбоишиалгия. Было назначено следующее лечение:
  Вольтарен, Мильгамма, Мидокалм в\м, Аэртал. Физ. процедуры амплипульс и магнит на область ягодицы справа. Лечение стойкого результата не дало.

  Обратилась к вертебрологу. Прокололи Дискус Композитум, Траумель С, сеансы массажа. Наступило временное облегчение.
  В феврале этого года снова был приступ. Считаю его самым сильным, по шкале бы поставила 10 из 10. Тяжело было встать с постели, ходить. Сделала рентген пояснично-крестцового отдела. 

 

 Невропатолог назначила лечение: Мидокалм и горчичники от поясницы до области под коленом. Боли то уменьшались, то усиливались.
 В апреле снова приступ, невропатолог назначила Траумель С, Нимесил, Мидокалм. Боли немного уменьшились.

 Недавно произошло ухудшение, обратились к нейрохиургу. На осмотре он выявил ослабление рефлексов обеих ног, а также снижение чувствительности в области ахиллесовых сухожилий. (У невропатолога такой осмотр не проводился.) Назначил МРТ.
По результатам МРТ нейрохирург предложил операцию

      Заключение МРТ снимки внизу.



Сейчас  неделю принимаю нимесулид и мидокалм по 2 р\д. На фоне этих лекарств боль притупилась, но не исчезла. Без лекарств чувствую острую боль в пояснице с отдачей в правую ногу. Лёжа на спине правая нога поднимается ,но немного хуже чем левая, чувствую боль. Так же с наклонами, могу наклоняться до определенного уровня, потом болит.  Хочу отметить, что на протяжении приступов обезбаливающими боль полностью не снималась.

Есть ли в моей ситуации достойное консервативное лечение или же остаётся только оперативное?

     Снимки МРТ за 1.06.2018


----------



## dr.dreval (5 Июн 2018)

@Zоya26, доброе утро. Где локализуется боль в ноге?


----------



## Zоya26 (5 Июн 2018)

dr.dreval написал(а):


> @Zоya26, доброе утро. Где локализуется боль в ноге?


Добрый день. Боль в верхней части икры, чуть ниже подколенной области.


----------



## dr.dreval (5 Июн 2018)

Показано плановое оперативное вмешательство - удаление грыжи диска.


----------



## Zоya26 (5 Июн 2018)

dr.dreval написал(а):


> Показано плановое оперативное вмешательство - удаление грыжи диска.


Спасибо за ответ! Уважаемый доктор, если можно, хотелось бы чуть подробнее узнать о чем сигнализирует боль в икроножной мышце. Совсем не хочется доводить до оперативного вмешательства.


----------



## dr.dreval (6 Июн 2018)

@Zоya26, имеется латеральная грыжа, которая сдавливает чувствительную порцию выходящего нервного корешка -это является причиной боли в ноге.


----------



## Zоya26 (8 Июн 2018)

@dr.dreval, всё понятно. Ещё раз благодарю.


----------



## Lena## (13 Июн 2018)

А мне 6 дней назад вырезали такую же бяку. Жалею об одном , что раньше не соглашалась на операцию.


----------

